# Fritz!Card Fax



## thomson (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
habe mir eine Fritz!CArd PCI eingebaut!
Will damit nur faxen!
Wenn ich die Faxnummer anrufe ist immer besetzt, faxe können auch nicht empfangen oder versendet werden!
Habe nur die MSN ohne Vorwahl eingestellt, was ist da falsch?

Danke im Voraus


----------

